# Jaleo



## panjabigator

Hi ha una paraula en català per això o és el mateix en les dos idiomes?

Mi professora de català sempre diu jaleo amb la pronunciació  castellana.


----------



## Tige

Jo diria que és castellà, encara que també ho sento dir molt sovint. La paraula catalana que jo diria és "rebombori", però espera a veure què opinen els orientals...


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Sí, "jaleo" és castellà, encara que se sent molt. En català podria ser, com diu Tige, "rebombori", i també se m'acut "merder". Però segur que n'hi ha altres.


----------



## panjabigator

Merci!  


Us semblaria estrany si una persona la usés?  És molt més comú escoltar la castellana, em sembla.


----------



## Tige

No entenc molt bé si la pregunta la fas per rebombori... Trobo que depèn una mica del context. A la meva zona (és molt rural) és normal dir "rebombori" però potser a Barcelona, amb entorn més castellanitzat, la gent diu més "jaleo"... "Merder" ho trobo més informal, no et sabria dir...


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo sento més dir "merder" o "xivarri" tot i que no m'estranyeria gens sentir "rebombori". 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## ajohan

'Enrenou', pot ser? O això implica violència?


----------



## Mei

ajohan said:


> 'Enrenou', pot ser? O això implica violència?



No, no cal que hi hagi violència, en una festa d'aniversari plena de nens hi ha molt d'enrenou, xivarri, rebombori. Tot és més o menys el mateix. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí que és cert que hi ha gent que parlant català cola la paraula "jaleo"... De tota manera dir-vos que, tot i que no la recull ni l'Alcover ni el Diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia, a Menorca se celebren els "jaleos", que son aquelles festes amb els cavalls que salten pels carrers http://www.menorcajove.net/noticia/19/
De fet, Panja, fa poc es va celebrar un "jaleo" menorquí pels carrers de Nova York!  I potser la colònia menorquina de Florida encara els celebra ben a prop de casa teva, a Sant Agustí 
http://members.tripod.com/roypbower/minorcans/index.htm


----------



## su123

Bones!

Afegeixo una altra paraula a les que ja s'han dit: alderull


----------



## panjabigator

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Almoina

I què me'n dieu de la paraula guirigall? A mi m'agrada molt!


----------



## Mei

Almoina said:


> I què me'n dieu de la paraula guirigall? A mi m'agrada molt!



Ostres, que bona aquesta, guirigall mola!

Mei


----------



## betulina

su123 said:


> Afegeixo una altra paraula a les que ja s'han dit: aldarull





Panja, ja veus que hi ha moltíssimes alternatives!


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots,

M'hi afegeixo amb _fer fresa, _encara que en realitat sempre diem _cardar fresa._


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
El super diccionari Multilingüe de l'enciclopèdia en diu unes quantes:

(_mucho ruido_) xivarri, esvalot, aldarull, mullader; (_jolgorio_) tabola f, gresca f, platxèria f

Jo afegeixo: merder (molt utilitzat, crec jo), xerinola ( ) i tal i com diu RIU també fressa (amb dues esses). Ah! I per cert jo també "cardo" fressa.

Una abraçada a tot@s!
X:


----------



## RIU

Xerinola said:


> i tal i com diu RIU també fressa (amb dues esses). Ah! I per cert jo també "cardo" fressa.
> 
> Una abraçada a tot@s!
> X:


 

Cert, cert, amb dues esses. Gràcies Betu!!!!!


----------



## panjabigator

> *rebombori rebombori* _m._ * cacao, cisco, barahúnda*  ( _f._ ), * baraúnda*  ( _f._ ), * barullo, jaleo, follón, alboroto, rebumbio, trápala*  ( _f._ ), * trapatiesta, batahola*  ( _f._ ), * bataola*  ( _f._ ), * jollín, revuelo, herrería, tremolina, algazara.* _ En la festa d'ahir van fer molt de rebombori._  ®  _En la fiesta de ayer hicieron mucho follón.  S'armà un bon guirigall._  ®  _Se armó un buen cacau.  _



According to http://www.diccionarisvalencia.es/index.php


----------

